# Crawfish help?



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I am looking to take my girlfriend who is from Georgia out to get some Crawfish and have a little picnic wherever we go with a mini boil. I don't have the slightest experience in doing this. Where are the best places to go? I know Lost Creek and East Canyon have them, how about anywhere else?

How do you catch them? Crawfish trap? And finally, how about bait? When I lived in Florida I used to see people crabbing with a chicken bone. Should I just throw a chicken piece in a trap? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I put together a guide on some simple and cheap crawfish traps we make at our house. They work great if you want to go that route. Depending on the wire mesh costs, you can build 3 traps for under $20. A piece of chicken works great for bait.

Here is all the instructions and pictures.

http://www.utahsportsmen.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=31

-DallanC


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks DallanC, that is a great little tutorial. I am going to stock up on bandaids and give making those a shot!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am hoping to go in July and catch a mess of crawdads. You are welcome to come along


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Grantsville has a lot of small ones, Joe's Valley has big ones. Take your own firewood to Grantsville if you don't have a propane boiler.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Its a bit of a drive but strawberry is hard to beat for number and size. This was from a recent trip up that way.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

The berry is where I would try. My family and I have caught 2, five gallon buckets full. We used chicken legs tied to ropes and nets to catch most of ours. The kids love to catch them on a peice of bacon tied onto line attatched to fishing poles, so they can reel in the crawdads. Just remember, all paticipants need a fishing licience to catch the critters. Unless they are under a cetain age, that doesnt require one.


----------

